# Anxiously waiting for that white bass run



## 33788 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's getting close to that time to dust off the pan fish gear and stock up on plugs and feather jigs you all


----------



## dsgbqc (Jan 19, 2016)

Always wanted to catch the fun run but we can only fish on Saturday and by then the run is off


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes sir! Should be some early movement/staging the last two weeks of February with the full moon. I'll start looking around that time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2016)

Usually late March-mid April here. I love catching them when they're in the rivers.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 20, 2016)

dsgbqc said:


> Always wanted to catch the fun run but we can only fish on Saturday and by then the run is off



They'll be in the rivers starting March - May.  You'll keep pretty busy even on Saturday's.  Go give it a shot you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 20, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Usually late March-mid April here. I love catching them when they're in the rivers.



Same here, I'll be taking the 3rd week of March off hoping to get a Monday - Friday white bass trip in all 3 of the rivers grant it they don't get rained/blown out


----------



## little rascal (Jan 25, 2016)

*Whitey's*

Don't know which rivers u are fun running, but u don't have to wait til' March. We fish a place near GA/Bama line and tear them up staging in February at a creek mouth. They are waiting for the water levels and temps to rise and feeding on shad. Have wore them out the last 3 years. March thru April comes and the water and temps rise along with the floody muddy days as they move upriver. We stay with them as far as middle of May.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 25, 2016)

Where


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 25, 2016)

I've never done it but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone PM me and point me in the right direction esp if there is anywhere in the Mid Ga area?  I am a licensed Captain who moved here about 18 or so months ago and just brought the boat down before hunting season from Virginia beach, VA.  Wasn't any white bass near my home in eastern Virginia although I would absolutely demolish the white perch(not crappie) in the spring in the rivers.  Please PM me, any help is appreciated or we can go tear 'em up together.  Sincere thanks.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 28, 2016)

Any info on where I could go around mid ga towards alabama


----------



## Klag (Jan 29, 2016)

This link is an old one, but some of the info is still valid.

http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/WhiteBassRuns/WhiteBassRuns.htm


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 29, 2016)

ellaville hunter said:


> Any info on where I could go around mid ga towards alabama



Glover Creek just below Franklin used to be red hot each year, I haven't tried it lately though.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2016)

ellaville hunter said:


> Any info on where I could go around mid ga towards alabama



The Hooch at Columbus,we normally start looking for them around mid March.You gonna catch a mixed bag of whites,hybrids and stripers


----------



## crankie (Jan 29, 2016)

Klag said:


> This link is an old one, but some of the info is still valid.
> 
> http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/WhiteBassRuns/WhiteBassRuns.htm



The article said "..Lake Lanier..boasts a massive population of whites"

Is this still true?  If so, have people been catching any out in the main lake throughout the year as well? Most Lanier reports only mentioned black bass and stripers.

Allatoona whites can be caught all year round. 100+ a day is not that unusual. But have not heard much about Lanier.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 29, 2016)

crankie said:


> The article said "..Lake Lanier..boasts a massive population of whites"
> 
> Is this still true?  If so, have people been catching any out in the main lake throughout the year as well? Most Lanier reports only mentioned black bass and stripers.
> 
> Allatoona whites can be caught all year round. 100+ a day is not that unusual. But have not heard much about Lanier.



There used to be a very good population of White Bass on Lanier. A combination of drought and herring greatly reduced the population. I don't think the run is worth fishing anymore, especially with other great runs nearby.


----------



## campboy (Jan 29, 2016)

The Coosa River in Floyd County is LOADED with white bass. Some bigguns too!!


----------



## crankie (Jan 29, 2016)

campboy said:


> The Coosa River in Floyd County is LOADED with white bass. Some bigguns too!!



Campboy, what does the water look like right now and is it high enough to run from Brushy Branch? thx.


----------



## 33788 (Jan 29, 2016)

little rascal said:


> Don't know which rivers u are fun running, but u don't have to wait til' March. We fish a place near GA/Bama line and tear them up staging in February at a creek mouth. They are waiting for the water levels and temps to rise and feeding on shad. Have wore them out the last 3 years. March thru April comes and the water and temps rise along with the floody muddy days as they move upriver. We stay with them as far as middle of May.



That's great to know.  I'd be out there sooner this year but my boat is in the shop until mid-Feb.

For those that asked here are my 3-4 places I plan on going this season all.  

1.  Lock and Dam, Coosa River, Rome, GA
2.  Knox Bridge, Lake Allatoona - Etowah River, Canton, GA  
3.  Cherokee Mills, Lake Allatoona - Little River, Woodstock, GA
4.  Brushy Branch Park, Coosa River, Cave Spring, GA 

Hope this helps anyone looking at locations to start.  Coosa River would be closest to the Alabama border for anyone looking at something around Bama.  By no means am I an expert because I've only been chasing them for the past 2 years.  I've learned that they can get challenging at times to catch but once you figure out what pattern they're on it's lights out.  For example once they only wanted feather jigs and it had to be hopped off the ground.  Another time they only wanted gold 1/8 oz. lures.   Maybe they are only at the mouths of creeks or you'd have to deflect your lure off the cover for them to bite.  Try and see what works for you.  Good luck and happy tugging.


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 29, 2016)

I can't wait myself.  I fished for them last year on the coosa and had a blast.  I did learn they are very picky on what they want.  Cast 4' from the bank and nothing, bounce your jig off the bank and you got bit every time.  I even tried live minnows and they wouldn't touch them.  Carry plenty of small baits!  I went through 8 jig heads in one trip last year.


----------



## ryork (Jan 30, 2016)

I typically make 4-5 trips per Spring just for the white bass run, either on the Coosa downstream of the Lock and Dam and in the Hooch upstream of West Point. I've found the Coosa to be better for sheer numbers but the Hooch in Franklin to be better on average size. As mmcneil said, a lot of times remembering exactly where you cast and caught a fish is important. I've been amazed at how many fish can come out of a very small area. Sand and some sort of current break always seem to be the two key factors.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 1, 2016)

ryork said:


> I typically make 4-5 trips per Spring just for the white bass run, either on the Coosa downstream of the Lock and Dam and in the Hooch upstream of West Point. I've found the Coosa to be better for sheer numbers but the Hooch in Franklin to be better on average size. As mmcneil said, a lot of times remembering exactly where you cast and caught a fish is important. I've been amazed at how many fish can come out of a very small area. Sand and some sort of current break always seem to be the two key factors.



Where can one launch from the Hooch in Franklin upstream of West Point?  I've heard about the white bass run on there and been wanting to try but just not familiar with the area.  I will be coming from Acworth, GA area.  

I in part picked up the Motorguide Xi5 just for the white bass run since I didn't want to put anything like a Power Pole or Talon on the boat.  Hoping that the anchor mode will hold me good around certain parts of the Coosa which I think it will.  I've chased spotted bass on some very windy days with it blowing into the shoals.  Anchor mode into the wind and never moved one bit.  I know certain parts of the Coosa can get fast and if there is some good rain it'll be moving.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 1, 2016)

mmcneil said:


> I can't wait myself.  I fished for them last year on the coosa and had a blast.  I did learn they are very picky on what they want.  Cast 4' from the bank and nothing, bounce your jig off the bank and you got bit every time.  I even tried live minnows and they wouldn't touch them.  Carry plenty of small baits!  I went through 8 jig heads in one trip last year.



Agree just have various baits and colors.  I remember the first year I started fishing they would not take anything unless it was fire tiger colored.  I just so happen to have 4-5 in stock of 1/8 oz. shad rap FT and Rapala shad rap #5 in FT.  It was lights out once I keyed in on that pattern.  But last year they wanted gold color in stained water and clear was natural shad color.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 1, 2016)

33788 said:


> Agree just have various baits and colors.  I remember the first year I started fishing they would not take anything unless it was fire tiger colored.  I just so happen to have 4-5 in stock of 1/8 oz. shad rap FT and Rapala shad rap #5 in FT.  It was lights out once I keyed in on that pattern.  But last year they wanted gold color in stained water and clear was natural shad color.



My best luck when I used to chase the run in NC came on SR5 in crawdad, little cleos in gold, and maribou jigs in white or chartreuse. 1/4 ounce and heavier rooster tails in white, especially with the stripe of red but they'll hit the scale patterned ones too. 

I heard this weekend that the white run on Wylie has been decimated by the white perch taking over. I've also heard that the white run on Lanier is good but you have to get up so high in the river that it's a little sketchy for larger boats. It's a shame, too, because I remember as a kid having a ball when you find a good school and keep up with them. 75-100 fish days weren't uncommon.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 1, 2016)

33788 said:


> Where can one launch from the Hooch in Franklin upstream of West Point?  I've heard about the white bass run on there and been wanting to try but just not familiar with the area.  I will be coming from Acworth, GA area.




There is a ramp in downtown Franklin that you can use. There are shoals in the area. One about 300 yards downstream (stay on the right going down stream) and then again upriver. Take it slow and you should be fine unless the river is running low. There is also a Snake Creek a few miles downstream. It depends on water levels on whether or not it is usable. As of right now it is good to go. 

I have posted a ton of threads over the years on that area. They should give you a good starting point if you are interested in checking the area out.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 5, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> My best luck when I used to chase the run in NC came on SR5 in crawdad, little cleos in gold, and maribou jigs in white or chartreuse. 1/4 ounce and heavier rooster tails in white, especially with the stripe of red but they'll hit the scale patterned ones too.
> 
> I heard this weekend that the white run on Wylie has been decimated by the white perch taking over. I've also heard that the white run on Lanier is good but you have to get up so high in the river that it's a little sketchy for larger boats. It's a shame, too, because I remember as a kid having a ball when you find a good school and keep up with them. 75-100 fish days weren't uncommon.



That's great I'll add crawdad to my arsenal.  This can explain why gold was so good to me the past few years.  

Ahh, you frequent Wylie.  That's my old stomping grounds.  Before the white perch invaded the crappie was probably one of the best around.  You can still get on a good crappie bite but it takes a little searching.  I'm not sure about NC but SC I know they've set no limit for white perch, I'm glad to see people taking home coolers full of WP on Norman and Wylie.  Pat them on the back .


----------



## 33788 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> There is a ramp in downtown Franklin that you can use. There are shoals in the area. One about 300 yards downstream (stay on the right going down stream) and then again upriver. Take it slow and you should be fine unless the river is running low. There is also a Snake Creek a few miles downstream. It depends on water levels on whether or not it is usable. As of right now it is good to go.
> 
> I have posted a ton of threads over the years on that area. They should give you a good starting point if you are interested in checking the area out.



Wonderful I'll mark those down and do a search for your old threads.  Thanks for sharing and providing some insight into these elusive white bass of GA.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone been out to rip some white bass lips?  A few friends and family in South Carolina has been picking them up nice in the creeks and rivers already.  Just wondering if anyone has had any luck, seems the temps are still pretty cool in the Etowah, Coosa, Little River, and Hooch.  I'm sure they're just stacked up int he mouths of all these flows.  Picking up my boat next weekend in SC and towing it back hoping to take the kiddos out for some easy fishing during Winter Break.


----------



## crankie (Feb 5, 2016)

33788 said:


> Anyone been out to rip some white bass lips?  ... seems the temps are still pretty cool in the Etowah, Coosa, Little River, and Hooch...



Since campboy posted a week ago that they were in Coosa already, I went a few days ago (before the rain) in the afternoon and caught many of them including some bass. Though the water was still pretty cool they were biting well if you located them. The water was pretty stained but fishable then. But with the recent rain I'm not sure if it's even fishable now.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 5, 2016)

I drove thru Brushy Branch parking last weekend and it was full to the gills. Must be something going on.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 7, 2016)

The water temps on the Hooch are in the low 50's above West Point. I can guarantee there are some fish moving up and staging somewhere on the river. When the water clears a little it will be time to start looking.


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 8, 2016)

Where can i catch the run from the bank


----------



## ryork (Feb 8, 2016)

The ball fields in downtown Franklin for the Hooch out of West Point, and at Lock and Dam Park just west of Rome/HWY 27 for the Coosa.


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot we use to catch hundreds aday during the run out of lake erie


----------



## Batjack (Feb 9, 2016)

theb1gt1cket said:


> Thanks a lot we use to catch hundreds aday during the run out of lake erie



You can do that at either of the two locations mentioned above, if you time it right. Only thing is, that Mr. Greenjeans will be waiting. There's a limit of 30 a day down here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 9, 2016)

33788 said:


> That's great I'll add crawdad to my arsenal.  This can explain why gold was so good to me the past few years.
> 
> Ahh, you frequent Wylie.  That's my old stomping grounds.  Before the white perch invaded the crappie was probably one of the best around.  You can still get on a good crappie bite but it takes a little searching.  I'm not sure about NC but SC I know they've set no limit for white perch, I'm glad to see people taking home coolers full of WP on Norman and Wylie.  Pat them on the back .



I used to practically live on Wylie before I left for the Army. Now that I live in GA I've only been on the Catawba chain once since 09 and that was on Mtn Island. 

I was really looking forward to making the trip up for the run this spring, and then that bombshell hit.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 9, 2016)

Batjack said:


> You can do that at either of the two locations mentioned above, if you time it right. Only thing is, that Mr. Greenjeans will be waiting. There's a limit of 30 a day down here.



30 wait I thought it was 15, SMH?  Only my 2nd year chasing after them whites so what do I know.  Is it specific to just the Hooch or Coosa?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 9, 2016)

33788 said:


> 30 wait I thought it was 15, SMH?  Only my 2nd year chasing after them whites so what do I know.  Is it specific to just the Hooch or Coosa?



I think you should stick to 15....


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 9, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I think you should stick to 15....


Wow 15 white bass there is no limit out of lake erie you can take as many as you can carry


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Feb 9, 2016)

last year tore up the whites in the Chattahoochee river near columbus. the hybrids and stripers run with them. some MASSIVE carp and catfish too. caught whites and skipjack herring on 3 inch white curly tail grubs on 1/8th oz jig heads, minnows, and road runners.... If the gar show up, its time to move.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 10, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I think you should stick to 15....



Sorry about that 30, I messed up and looked at the Ala. regs. in my wallet instead of Ga.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 11, 2016)

Do you eat white bass? I just throw them back but I like to catch them. I use small lipless crank baits or curly tailed jigs on the river.


----------



## ryork (Feb 11, 2016)

> Do you eat white bass?



Yes, they're very good particularly when they're fresh (i.e. not frozen). You can cut out the blood line on the bigger ones and soak them overnight in some salty water or buttermilk if you want to reduce the "fishiness" which really isn't bad at all to begin with.

Everybody else I know but me likes them perfectly fine after being frozen.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 11, 2016)

caught a few white bass at Jackson last year mid march. Was fishing minners around trees close to bank in the shallows. Shad started jumping behind me. I threw a small bitzy minner crankbait at them. Caught several spots and several white bass in middle of cove. I guess there run was over by then.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 11, 2016)

JohnK said:


> Do you eat white bass? I just throw them back but I like to catch them. I use small lipless crank baits or curly tailed jigs on the river.



I'll eat a white bass over a hybrid or striper any day but that's just my personal preference.  Beats the farm raised you get at the store in the frozen section.  White bass can't get anymore wild caught and non-GMO than this.  Maybe there is a pinch of PCB or mercury for flavoring ;-) j/k


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Feb 11, 2016)

I just spotted several schools as I drove across the Savannah River yesterday.  They were around the trestles of a railroad bridge and along the channel.  Are the white bass already schooling or is this more likely to be shad?

Nate


----------



## crankie (Feb 11, 2016)

Went to Coosa this afternoon. Took awhile to find them. Caught lots of whites on crankbait and roostertails. About 10 of them were fat full of eggs. The rest were males. Put in at Brushy Branch. Wanted to try putting in at Lock and Dam but too many people fish near and on the dock and didn't want to bother them. Plus I didn't see any whites being caught the short time I was there. Saw some crappies being caught there though.


----------



## jr123 (Feb 17, 2016)

What size jig heads to people use for sassy shads? What color?


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 17, 2016)

Going to do some bank fishing this weekend for the run any suggestions


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 17, 2016)

jr123 said:


> What size jig heads to people use for sassy shads? What color?



3/16 oz head with a 3" Berkley Sick fish in Chartreuse shad.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 22, 2016)

Any one have experience with the Old River Road ramp on the Coosa?  It's half ways between the Lock & Dam and Brushy Branch.  I was more concerned about the safety of the truck/trailer.  It seems secluded, I'd hate to have a good day of tugging on whites to come back to a busted window.  I usually launch out of the Lock and Dam but after thinking about it these past few years it was a flawed approach.  If you ever had boat problems you'd never make it back up.  You'd have no choice but to float down to the next ramp or call for a tow.  If launching down stream and motoring up at least you can always float back hehe.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 22, 2016)

I use it every year without any issues.  I've heard of some people having problems.  I do empty out my truck, nothing inside or the truck bed.


----------



## crankie (Feb 23, 2016)

mmcneil said:


> I use it every year without any issues.  I've heard of some people having problems.  I do empty out my truck, nothing inside or the truck bed.



Is the ramp always deep enough to launch? thx.


----------



## 33788 (Feb 23, 2016)

mmcneil said:


> I use it every year without any issues.  I've heard of some people having problems.  I do empty out my truck, nothing inside or the truck bed.



Good information and promising indeed.  I understand crime can happen anywhere even at the busiest ramps.  If you use it often and have not had issues I feel much better now too.  I think what deters potential crime is how busy it gets and stays.  I've been to really secluded ramps and have had my windows busted in with even the few pennies I had in change taken.  Thanks.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes 99% of the time. I launch a 20' bass boat and right before I get backed in all the way the trailer tires usually fall off of something. Pretty easy to pull out with and empty trailer.  When I load up I back in till they fall off then pull up just enough to get back on the ramp.  Then just drive up on the trailer.  Current is generally pretty swift there so you always have to come in a littler harder than a lake.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 24, 2016)

Trying to plan my weekend. Will the coosa and chattahoochee be a mess after these rains?


----------



## little rascal (Feb 24, 2016)

*Yes*

Yes it will for a few days.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 24, 2016)

KKrueger said:


> Trying to plan my weekend. Will the coosa and chattahoochee be a mess after these rains?



The Hooch is well out of the banks in flood stage. It will be another week before it will be clean enough to fish.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## crankie (Feb 27, 2016)

Is the water too high to launch at Brushy Branch and old river road ramp right now?


----------



## shawn dooley (Feb 28, 2016)

Are there any in lanier?


----------



## shawn dooley (Feb 28, 2016)

Are there any in lanier


----------



## WPrich (Feb 28, 2016)

shawn dooley said:


> Are there any in lanier



Yes lanier has white bass, but I've heard it's not as many as other reservoirs


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2016)

> Is the water too high to launch at Brushy Branch and old river road ramp right now?



I was thinking about heading up to the Coosa maybe Tues, but the gauge at the Lock and Dam this morning was still running around 25 ft, which is 12-13 ft higher still than before the storm last week. Copied the info below from the NWS website this morning in regards to the ramp down around the power plant. Probably covered in mud too.


FLOOD STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
924 AM EST SUN FEB 28 2016

...The Flood Warning continues for the following rivers in Georgia...
  Coosa River near Plant Hammond affecting Floyd County


GAC115-290424-
/O.CON.KFFC.FL.W.0069.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
/HMMG1.1.ER.160224T1434Z.160225T2000Z.000000T0000Z.NO/
924 AM EST SUN FEB 28 2016

The Flood Warning continues for
  The Coosa River near Plant Hammond.
* Until further notice.
* At 700 AM Sunday the stage was 573.0 feet...and
  nearly steady.
* Minor flooding is occurring.
* Flood stage is 570.0 feet.
* At 573.0 feet...Minor flooding continues to expand further into the woodlands...fields and pasture along the river upstream and
downstream from the gage behind Plant Hammond. The access road near the intakes behind the plant begins to flood. The boat ramp near the intakes and a small portion of an access road near and under the Georgia Highway 100 bridge will be under 3 feet of water.


----------

